# report 6/16



## marc (May 21, 2004)

It was a bit sporty, but we went out anyways. Ended the day going 2-3 on some decent size fish. Check out the video at http://www.projecttarpon.com/forums/showthread.php?tid=160


----------



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats pretty awesome man, **** Pops?

JI


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations Marc. You done good.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice. THx for the report! Thats a lot of standing water in the boat?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> Nice. THx for the report! Thats a lot of standing water in the boat?


Yep, took one over the back! It was not calm out.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Terrrrific!!!!

Yours in the best plan that I have heard.

TC


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent video!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

TwoBarTwo said:


> Thats pretty awesome man, **** Pops?
> 
> JI


yes, two on **** pops and one on a casted jig.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Solid fish!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful Tarpon..congrats!


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job and nice video, try not to use a lip gaff if possible it just not good for them.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

jared_simonetti said:


> Great job and nice video, try not to use a lip gaff if possible it just not good for them.


I agree, lip gaffs are not the best thing for tarpon. What I use is a small meat hook with a long shank. It allows us to get the fish in pretty green without having to put a big hole in there mouth. Its about the size of a big circle hook and does not go all the way through on bigger fish.


----------



## Mardigras (Apr 26, 2010)

What line are your running on those penn spinners


----------



## TL Rebel (May 27, 2010)

Where were you guys fishing?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Mardigras said:


> What line are your running on those penn spinners


50 lb power pro


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Where are you fishing?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Texas... Within a mile of the surf


----------

